# Comin' on down!



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Howdy to all you Jersey P&Sers. I grew up in the Villas (west of CM) during the 60's and still come down a couple times a year for some camping and fishin' in Cape May. I was wondering if there's any striper to be had from beach or jetty, or do we need to drive up the parkway a little ways to find some action? I've occasionally picked one up at the point (near the monastary), but usually find it to be pretty slim pickins this time of year. Anyone have any advice on where to go next weekend? I hear the tide will be high just after dark, so that sounds promising! I'm usually on the Delaware & Maryland board, as that's where I do most of my fishing, so any help you NJ board regulars can offer will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I think you will need to drive pretty far north to find decent striper fishing (like Nantucket!  ). Here in Jersy water temps are near if not over 80 degrees especially the further south you go. . . 

There is some bay action for bass to be had at night on swimming plugs along the sod banks. Can't really give you any locations cause that's not my thing, I'm a beach guy . . .  

I usually fish further north, Brigantine and Island Beach State Park. The only bright spot has been the fluking from the surf and for the last few weeks there have been alot of Brown Sharks to be had on kingfish (mullet) heads.

I'm going to IBSP tomorrow.

Tight lines!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep...*

What the Srg said. Striper have fallen off a bit. Back bay flatties are doin good. I don't much beach fishin yet. I do alot of pier,jetty and bridge fishin.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Sgt and Ruddedogg! I've heard of the better striper action up at Brig & LBI, ,but I've never ventured up there. My stepbrother has gottend some nice action up there. In fact, he said once he was in waist deep water and getting bumped by them in the tide pool! I'll take some flatties and croaker if they're around the point, and I'm guessing they must be with the warmer temps. I got my korkers for the jettys on the point. I was going to try putting one line out with clam for the odd striper, and a smaller rig out there with fishbites (worm and squid variety) for whatever else may be around.

Anyone have any good word on fishing Cape May (or CP point) jettys around sunrise or sunset? Hoping for maybe some tiderunners or any other significant pullage. I hope the rays aren't around, as I locked horns with one at Fenwick a couple weeks ago and lost. I guess that's a good thing!

Not as much action on the P&S NJ board as the ones further south. Are there other boards that have siphoned off the anglers, or are the NJ folks just doing more fishing and less surfin'?

Thanks again,
Bob "Fishhead" Sproul

PS - If you P&Sers are fishing next weekend, I'll be the one with the 10 speed bike with the milk crate and pole holder attached to the back, along with my old GOF1SH licence place on the back. Tight lines!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*fishhead*

Things have been hit and miss around these parts. With all the dredging goin on in Cape May Point, North Wildwood and so on, one spot is as good as the next. Good luck. Tight lines!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*point jettys*

BOB; they ran the sand wave over the jettys at the point they are mostly covered now.lot of beach! only thing biting in Brigentine is Green Heads!


----------

